
Show HN: High Quality Mobile Friendly PDFs - ldenoue
I made the app free for a few pages and the option to get unlimited pages for a small in-app purchase:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;docushow-pdf-reflow&#x2F;id1461144444?mt=8
======
dinkleberg
Your title is confusing. I was expecting this to be a tool which helps
generate PDF files which will be formatted nicely for mobile consumption.
Instead it appears to be a search engine for research documents.

While in certain circles referring to these as PDFs might make sense, PDF is a
file format. Being more explicit in your branding will help get the right
people to find your application.

------
ldenoue
You can also try the web app at [https://docushow.com](https://docushow.com)

